# 2013 Original Artwork Series



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow,tight work paint black.Im really good friends with Carey Chen.Art is an amazing talent.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dude your stuff really great!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Eric, I may have to pick up a couple more of you're pieces. Looking good my friend.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Eric, I may have to pick up a couple more of you're pieces. Looking good my friend.


Sounds good. I'm sealing them now with gloss varnish, the colors look so vivid, it's incredible. I love the way they turn out with the varnish.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

very nice work eric


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys.


I had the honor of being the Featured Artist for the CCA banquet in Naples, this past weekend. It was a blast, thank you guys for everything. 

















My assistant for the night, Dj Dan Decibel. lol









Hanging out with Paul, forum member MoneyGunsFlyFishing or something along those lines. lol










Redfish Prints are now available for purchase.


----------

